

Mawk update 20130803 - bsg75
http://invisible-island.net/mawk/CHANGES

======
bsg75
For reference: [http://brenocon.com/blog/2009/09/dont-mawk-awk-the-
fastest-a...](http://brenocon.com/blog/2009/09/dont-mawk-awk-the-fastest-and-
most-elegant-big-data-munging-language/)

